# Forum stats



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Just incase anyone is interested...
In the last 7 days...
458 users have logged in.
272 users posted one or more messages.

In the last 14 days...
544 users have logged in.
344 users posted one or more messages.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

[smiley=computer.gif]
I presume all these users are individual people.
Do the figures include hits who didn't log in too? I may look at the site at work but not neccesarily log in?? Is that skewing the data??
Over 340 individuals postings is a great figure though.

Thanks for the info Kev


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

These figures are from the YaBB database, not the web server so I don't have any idea on how many people view this site who don't have an account, or haven't ticked the "remember me" tick box.

If you have ticked the "remember me" (or whatever it's called) box when you logged on then everytime you open the browser to the forum you're effectively "logged on" (because a cookie on your browser identifies you to the site).

Yeah, I think 340 users active in the past 2 weeks is good... Thank you everyone !! Â ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

New stats as of 21 March 2003)...

In the last 7 days... 
531 (was 458 ) users have logged in. 
291 (was 272 ) users posted one or more messages.

In the last 14 days... 
597 (was 544 ) users have logged in. 
381 (was 344 ) users posted one or more messages.


----------

